# Congo/Leopard Puffer



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I recently picked up a new fish at a pet store over the weekend. I was walking around the tanks and I saw this pathetic little pufferfish. You have to understand, I already have a soft spot for puffers because they were the first fish I ever kept and they are great (I had 2 green spotted and 1 figure eight). This guy looked horrible. He had a fungal infection, a big wound that was almost healed up his side onto his back, and looked absolutely emaciated. I asked how much for the 1-2" fella and the girl said it's sick so it's not for sale. I talked her into giving him to me and now I am a proud poppa of a puffer again.

My questions are this: 
-How large does a leopard puffer get?
-What's the best mix of diet (so far I have fed him bloodworms and he gorged 
himself on live ghost shrimp)?
-What food should I give him to allow him to wear down his beak, and how often?
-How brakish should I make the water (tbs/g)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

spotted congo puffer
feed him ramshorn snails to wear down his beak


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thats a good link. for puffers and keeping their beaks down you wanna feed shelled things. i.e. snails, tiny crays, ghost shrimp, krill. stay away from feeding them red meats.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Although some of their info on keeping puffers is ok on that site, it is actually the *very worse* site for puffer ID.

This article recently appeared in Tropical Fish Hobbiest Magazine: GSP

Are your puffer's teeth long now?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I have fed him some live ghost shrimp and he ate them very hardily. I fed him bloodworms today and he is eating them well also. I bought a little live muscle for him to chew on when he wants. I will look for snails sometime later this next week. His teeth are not overgrown right now, so I am not greatly concerned, just curious to make sure I do it all right.

Pufferpunk,
I have read that article before you even posted that link, it is very informative. I will post a pic of him from right when I got him and put him in his tank. He looks much better now, but I do not have any updated pics of him currently. Please tell me whether it's a GSP or a LP. I used to own a GSP when I was younger, as well as a figure 8 and the spots are definately different on this guy.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Very odd-looking spots on your puffer! Definately not a Congo. GSP & leopard are common names for the same fish: Tetraodon nigroviridis. GSPs do not have red eyes. All the red eyed puffers I am aware of, are FW fish.

I am asking a few of my pufferfriends--I'll get back to you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a unique looking fish, by the way trust whatever pufferpunk comes up with for an answer!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

wow, those spots look cool as hell, can't wait to find out what kind it is


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

I spoke to a friend that has been keeping puffers for over 40 years. Here's what he said:
"Another from the target group of fish - I never have been able to tell them apart. I have not seen enough of them, much less kept enough of them. Cool that they are coming in, but without capture info we'll never know what they really are. Give them the standard info, waspish, not very active during the light, likely solitary, 3-6+"."

Standard info being, they like a planted tank with a cave or 2 to hang out in. My brown puffer (similar species) pretty much hangs out in his cave all day & comes out in the evening to hunt. He is 3" & I feed him every 3-4 days. He likes whatever I drop in there--earthworms, krill, pieces of shrimp, mussels, or whatever you can find in the fish dept of the grocery store (even squid). He will eat fish, but I prefer not to feed them to him, since they are a fatty food & can cause liver problems, in addition to the diseases "feeders" carry, by the conditions they are kept.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well it's nice to know I am caring for the little guy properly. I am suprised that I may have gotten an unique puffer from that fish store. I'll post a back shot for you when I can Pufferpunk and see if maybe that will shed some light on this mystery puffer. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is a back shot and another side shot. I also added a picture of his sweet tank set up (he's in the lower right hand corner, just to show you how small he is). Hope these new pics are what you needed.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

wow, that is a really nice setup


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Except for the red eyes, I'd say it is a GSP (Tetraodon nigroviridis). Are the eyes really red, or is that just your camera?

Edit: I just found this pic of a GSP on my pufferforum. Look familiar? The camera must make the eyes look red.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

The eyes are red with yellow just like in the pictures, it's not the camera. However, he does look just like that other gentleman's GSPs. Then it is settled I have an adorable GSP on my hands. How many tbs of salt per gallon should I make his tank? Thanks again for all the help. Do you like his tank set up, I thought it would be great for a puffer. My gf actually set up the tank, I think she did a great job.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

It looks like a lovely tank to live in. Be sure to check out my tanks for more ideas. Have you read my GSP article? Everything you'll need to know about it's care, is in there.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Genin said:


> The eyes are red with yellow just like in the pictures, it's not the camera. However, he does look just like that other gentleman's GSPs. Then it is settled I have an adorable GSP on my hands. How many tbs of salt per gallon should I make his tank? Thanks again for all the help. Do you like his tank set up, I thought it would be great for a puffer. My gf actually set up the tank, I think she did a great job.
> [snapback]898646[/snapback]​


of course she did all wemon are good at decorating







good looking set up


----------

